# Anybody got a Mt Ogden/Ogden Mt goat tag?



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I found 2 big billies and 2 nanny's tonight on top. I don't know when the hunt is but if anybody wants to know where they are shoot me a pm. Another person that was watching them said they stay pretty much where they were.


----------

